# Crappie lovers!!



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's some porn for ya!! Caught this beast on a 4" swim bait with a 3/8oz jig head. In presque isle bay today.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Do you have a warrant out after you. Lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Huck4200 said:


> Here's some porn for ya!! Caught this beast on a 4" swim bait with a 3/8oz jig head. In presque isle bay today.


Any measurements? That's a heck of a fish


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Any measurements? That's a heck of a fish


I wish... it was windy that day and we were drifting into a dock. Just had enough time to take the picture. Thought it was a small mouth when I hooked it.


----------

